# In What Order Should I Remodel My Kitchen



## Christian (Aug 3, 2010)

OK...finally starting on my kitchen remodel!! Here are the things we'll be doing:

demo
new cabinets/countertops
porcelain tile floor
moving gas line for range
moving plumbing for sink
moving electrical for disposal / microwave
paint
removing soffits/patchwork

Since I'm playing general contractor for this...can you guys give some tips on how to order the projects?

I have a general idea...but there are some grey areas for me as well. In what order should these different tasks be handled?

Any other tips or info for a first time homeowner/kitchen remodeler would be helpful.

Thanks guys.


----------



## universalremodeling (Aug 9, 2010)

Christian said:


> OK...finally starting on my kitchen remodel!! Here are the things we'll be doing:
> 
> demo
> new cabinets/countertops
> ...



I would suggest you first move your kitchen things .


----------



## BrianKiernan (Aug 9, 2010)

This is the order

1. Demo
2. New Framing Replace Window If Any
3. Rough Plumbing
4. Rough Electrical
5. Rough HVAC
6. Rough Inspections
7. Insulation
8. Insulation Inspection
9. Sheetrock & Tape
10. Prime all walls and paint ceiling, do first coat on walls only
11. Install Floor
12. Install Cabinet and trim 
13. Paint all trim and then final coat walls
14.Install counter top
15. Trim out electrical and plumbing plus HVAC
16.Install Appliances
17.Enjoy New Kitchen


----------

